# Reality Check - Cancun rental cost



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Is it possible to rent a 1 BR flat in the Cancun hotel zone for a 1 year lease term? What will it cost for a beachfront (any floor) with ocean view flat? 

I want to live right on the beach for a year before moving to someplace cheaper, and am willing to bust my budget to do it. So what will I need to spend for the first year to get this beachfront bug out of my system?

I'm going to book an apartment-hunting trip soon, but would like to start with some idea so I'm not too thoroughly taken advantage of.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Welcome to the board,eastwind. Cancùn isn for me, but I love living on the beach, despite its challenges---and there're always lively debates here about the "best" place to live in Mexico. Opinions vary. Really wise of you to rent for a while before really settling in, and you're doing it at the right time of year, which is to say the _wrong_ season weather wise. In July through September the Mexican beaches are at their worst: heat, humidity, hurricanes. Then you'll be compensated by the fabulous Winter months when you get to spend January mornings walking the beach and snorkeling before settling in for a daiquiri and putting in a call to relatives in Chicago to compare the weather. Best of luck on your quest.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Do you have a Visa that will allow you to stay longer than 180 days?


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

After talking with the consulate here in my home city, my plan is to make a short trip (1-2 weeks) on a tourist visa to rent an apartment, then return home to set up the move and get the resident temporaraire visa (and put my house on the market). He already has my solvency proof documentation and that won't be a problem. At first I thought I'd need that kind of visa to rent the apartment, but apparently not, and I won't be there long enough the first trip to complete the part with Cancun INS.

Anyway, I'll be flying back to the US for visits at least as often as once every 180 days anyway. 

Does that sound right?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Sounds like a plan


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I was planning on getting help to find an apartment from Cristina from marginalbondaries, but it seems she's really busy and I've been having trouble establishing contact. 

Does anyone know of anyone else in Cancun that is a native Mexican, speaks English, is trustworthy, and is willing, for a good daily fee, to help me find an apartment (and negotiate the rent)? I speak no Spanish at all, Nada, and I'm nervous about landing there and trying to do this completely on my own. 

Perhaps one might think if I'm not ready to try this on my own I'm not ready to live in Mexico. I think I'm ok in general on that, it's just that the part I'm most uncomfortable with is having to call landlords on the phone and set an appointment to see their place. Perhaps others can relate to being "phone shy" in a foreign language & country.

Other suggestions welcomed too.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

eastwind said:


> I was planning on getting help to find an apartment from Cristina from marginalbondaries, but it seems she's really busy and I've been having trouble establishing contact.
> 
> Does anyone know of anyone else in Cancun that is a native Mexican, speaks English, is trustworthy, and is willing, for a good daily fee, to help me find an apartment (and negotiate the rent)? I speak no Spanish at all, Nada, and I'm nervous about landing there and trying to do this completely on my own.
> 
> ...


I can relate to being "phone shy" in a foreign language. It took me over five years here until my Spanish got to the point where it was adequate to use the phone.

However, in Cancun, it would not surprise me if a lot of landlords spoke English.


----------



## pappabeemx (Jun 20, 2016)

eastwind said:


> After talking with the consulate here in my home city, my plan is to make a short trip (1-2 weeks) on a tourist visa to rent an apartment, then return home to set up the move and get the resident temporaraire visa (and put my house on the market). He already has my solvency proof documentation and that won't be a problem. At first I thought I'd need that kind of visa to rent the apartment, but apparently not, and I won't be there long enough the first trip to complete the part with Cancun INS.
> 
> Anyway, I'll be flying back to the US for visits at least as often as once every 180 days anyway.
> 
> Does that sound right?


Please be sure to count the days. The Visitor Visa is for 180 days not 6 mos. There have been some real horror stories about people who have tried to renew at 185 +.


----------

